# Advice on hanging a small circular target, and or targets



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm making a simple task way too complicated in my mind, so I decieded to ask all of you. I have a horizontal rod to hang the washers from so that they spin around the horizontal rod. I need to keep the washers so the flat side faces the shooter. My intentions are to hang the targets away from the rod with a transparent line so I just see the washers. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. To remove any questions, I'm practicing for a tournament this next July!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tag maybe tie 2 strings through the middle of the washer and when you tie the strings to the rod spread the strings out a couple inches,that might help keep your washer facing you,not sure how it will act when you hit the target but it may be worth a try anyways


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

How about fishing rod
like make a loop put it thru the washer and Ty it thru the loop on your rod 
If you need a pic I will ad a photo need to check for the equipment 
Cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hope that helps 
Cheers


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it facing you. when it goes sideways, that just increases the challenge and satisfaction. I also would worry about getting them to flip around. plenty satisfying "PING!" when you nail them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good thinking, I apprciate your reply


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Tag, looks like you got a good solution already. However, I thought I would share what has been working well for me. I have a dense foam ball from a toy shooter that I ran a string thru. A small stopper after the ball and a knot. Tie a bowline knot at the top around your hanger. I've been shooting one for quite a while with little noticeable damage. (Bill gave me some practice golf balls at the tourney also. They work well but get misshapen and separate)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds good to me, I appreciate everyone's views. I checked a website "6 knots you need to know" a bowline knot is one he shows. Guess I should have learned about tying knots a long time ago. Thanks for the help


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

leon13 said:


> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1418579614.076641.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good solution Leon. BTW, I've been shoot'in the heck out of the targets you sent me. They're very durable. Thank you again. (And the bigger pouches a perfect fit for paintballs and marbles  )


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey Beanflip!!!!! I can't believe Grey Wolf hasn't joined in. He is up to something, I just know it


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tag said:


> Hey Beanflip!!!!! I can't believe Grey Wolf hasn't joined in. He is up to something, I just know it


He's probably shooting.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I would weld one washer on top of the other, across... and put in a wire. That way, it rotates when hit, and always faces you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea, this is exactly what I mean when I say this Forum has a lot of talent. A simple task of hanging a washer, and you all offer so many different ideas. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> Hey Beanflip!!!!! I can't believe Grey Wolf hasn't joined in. He is up to something, I just know it


He probably missed the post....he doesn't see as well as he used to.

Do you need it to spin? Or would it be good enough for it to just come back to a "face forward" position after being hit? Personally, I would drill 1 small holes and attach some spider wire line or some ice fishing line (the black stuff we used at the MWST for hanging the cans). Use a couple of hooks into the top of the catchbox and it will always come back and be ready for the next shot.

If you want a cheaper target, just drill a hole in a penny and run some line through that...it will last for several hits and when they finally do tear or cut in half they make a great conversation piece. If you don't have any I have some for sale..just for you 5 for $1 and I'll even drill the hole :neener: :neener: :neener: .

Todd


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!!! Stay out of trouble


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You could take some all thread put a nut on it weld 4 rods to it and weld the washers to the end abd have a spining target mount it in a 2x4 frame.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, spinning target sounds like fun


----------



## Jeb (May 6, 2014)

Hi Tag.

I love flipper style targets and am on a perpetual quest for the "perfect" one. Don't know if these will be of interest to you or not but here are some of the various incarnations of my targets:









































They're all suspended from a horizontal line and, as you can see, some last longer than others. The fishing swivels bombed; only worked once - they smash up way too easy. String was ok but got eaten through fairly quickly. Leather and nylon have been the best so far. Haven't tried the metal one yet (will probably get wicked ricochet on high hits).

The coins are 5 yen coins (with "natural" holes) sandwiched around the leather/nylon and fixed with an aluminum rivet. These rivets are great because they're cheap, super easy to peen, and surprisingly durable.

The targets flip around quite well, giving both a satisfying visual and a good sound - and they self-centre instantly.

Hope this helps a bit. Good luck with finding the perfect target.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Jeb, love spinning targets


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here are some of the ideas given to me by the members of the best Forum ever. I put them up for samples only, I do mot shoot with them all hanging at once. I really like the rack on top, thanks to RayShot for the advice, and a special thanks to all that gave me ideas. A big thanks to DogBox also. The hanger for the can came from a true gentleman that has contributed countless ideas, Charles!!!!! I can compliment Him since he is off, I mean off the grid(-: hope this helps. To make the can hanger I used metal coat hangers.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hey tag,

I still maintain that there is value to letting the washer turn sideways. "aim small, miss small" say the snipers, and nothing focuses the mind like having your target suddenly be 1/3 the width. nothing is more satisfying in my practice than when I nail the sob even when it's sideways. there's an excitement and sudden focus that comes when it becomes a sliver instead of a ring that I would never want to lose.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree, I tied one with heavy fishing line so it spins. I never get tired of shooting, but I need to change targets often to keep it interesting..


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I actually bought a bunch of your yellow balls for that exact reason. I fold over a piece of paracord and stuff it into the holes, then play a game to see how long it takes me to knock all of them off with the fewest shots.

actually it's a little unsatisfying, because often direct hits will not knock them off the string. still fun.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

I cut a piece of Nylon Webbing that is 1"X3" and hang it in front of a carpet scrap hanging on a chain link fence.

My target is roughly Ground Squirrel size, minus the tail... My target is attached by a piece of parachute cord to a small hook.

For head shot practice I use a piece of webbing 1"X1".


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea Byudazij, I was going to put some of the yellow practice golf balls on a golf tee, but your your para cord idea will work just as well for me. Thanks!!!!! Great idea Ole Man Dan, the webbing will work perfect for for attaching my practice cards. I traced a playing card onto a plastic bonds body filler spreader. Thanks for your replies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The perfect target for not only shooting, but recycling. I went to recycle a cardboard box that contained 24 two inch impressions from the beverages it contained. It hit me, 24 cans to shoot and 48 two in circles to shoot. A little bonus, I also get to enjoy the beverage it once contained. I included a picture of my first tracing of the cardboard. Please excuse the irregular tracings, my nephews and I had indulged in a couple of the beverages prior to me tracing the impressions.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a hit box I did with various sized washers.

1: I have a rod going across the hit box.

2: Chopped up some wire clothes hangers.

3: Bend a piece of wire clothes hanger in half, stick the double end through the hole and bend each one so they look like a V.

4: Bend the bend side to wrap around your rod.

The do eventually need to be rebent a bit but it's pretty simple. They eventually need to be replace obviously but they are so easy and inexpensive that it's almost a non-issue.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea phoul mouth, I have some wire hangers that will work just fine


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

love this target. really focuses the mind, ups the challenge, AND it reflects a light if you shine one at it, so easy to see.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree, it gives me different angles on the same target. Thanks Byudzai


----------

